# Vertigo Strings by Cinematique Instruments Second Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 22, 2018)

*Vertigo Strings by Cinematique Instruments Second Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/06/20/vertigo-strings-by-cinematique-instruments-second-review/

Today we’ll be having a look at an experimental string library designed to create raw pads, harsh tones, and soft sustains with relative ease for different varieties of cinematic music – Vertigo Strings from Cinematique Instruments. 







Vertigo Strings by Cinematique Instruments Presets
Vertigo sounds dirty – but in a tasty way. The sustains provided vary between each section, but for the most part, we get ghostly sul ponte longs, raw, expressive longs, and harmonic longs for celli and violins among others. These long notes have an earthy, gritty texture that isn’t commonly heard in string libraries, so it’s a fresh and unique sound that brings out the more human elements of the instruments through its imperfections.

Full Review:
*Vertigo Strings by Cinematique Instruments Second Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/06/20/vertigo-strings-by-cinematique-instruments-second-review/


----------

